# Sometimes you take a great picture and you don't even know it...



## Xaios (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, so, a buddy of mine got married in July. I had bought a camera a couple weeks earlier, just a little Canon Elph, just so I had SOMETHING to take pictures with.

So, at the reception (and plenty at the ceremony too), I'm fooling around with the camera, experiment with modes and whatnot, and low and behold, here's something cool to take a picture of! So, I did, then forgot about until earlier this week when I actually pulled the pictures off the camera. I was looking at all the pictures at their proper resolution, and this one really stood out...







This is shrunken, the original is 7 megapixels. However, that's all that was done, no adjustments of hue, saturation or brightness, no fancy photoshop filters (and believe me, I could if I wanted to). It's just stunning how cool this turned out so randomly.

Enyways, tell me what you think.


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats awesome man, great shot


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 6, 2008)

That looks amazing


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 6, 2008)

Find somewhere to host the full size.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 6, 2008)

OzzyC said:


> Find somewhere to host the full size.



Ah, the advantages of having my own domain with 300 gigs of storage space is that I can do it myself...

http://www.robmura.com/pics/peacockfeatherbig.jpg

It's amazing how much detail those suckers can pick up.


----------



## FortePenance (Dec 23, 2008)

Holy crap those colours are great.


----------



## budda (Dec 26, 2008)

im jealous. that looks fantastic.


----------

